# sta sempre con me



## divina

Ciao a tutti.

¿Cómo se diría "sta sempre con me" en español?

Io sono felicemente sposata da sei anni con un bravissimo buonissimo bellissimo ragazzo che mi ama da morire e sta sempre con me.

Yo soy felizmente casada por seis años con un guapísimo buenísimo hombre que me ama hasta la muerte y está conmigo para siempre.

Yo soy felizmente casada por seis años con un guapísimo buenísimo hombre que me ama hasta la muerte y siempre está conmigo.

¿Qué les parece?

Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Llevo seis años casada con un magnífico, estupendo, guapísimo chico (Aquí va un localismo) que me quiere a muerte y está siempre conmigo.

También podría empezar:
Estoy casada desde hace seis años con...

Los tiempos verbales no son coincidentes en ambas lenguas.

De todos modos, yo te pediría el contexto de los tres adjetivos, porque al traducirlos hay muchas posibilidades, visto lo subjetivos que son al interpretarlos


----------



## honeyheart

Mi propuesta:



divina said:


> Io sono felicemente sposata da sei anni con un bravissimo buonissimo bellissimo ragazzo che mi ama da morire e sta sempre con me.


"Yo estoy felizmente casada desde hace seis años con un hombre sumamente bueno, guapo y encantador, que me ama con locura y está siempre conmigo."


P.D.: Es gay.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Mi propuesta:
> 
> 
> "Yo estoy felizmente casada desde hace seis años con un hombre sumamente bueno, guapo y encantador, que me ama con locura y está siempre conmigo."
> 
> 
> P.D.: Es gay...*nel senso di gaio, allegro?*


 


Neuromante said:


> Llevo seis años casada con un magnífico, estupendo, guapísimo chico que *muere por mi *y está siempre conmigo.


 
Delle due, una: o si è trovato l'ultimo esemplare vivente, o _está enamorada hasta las patas._


----------



## ursu-lab

divina said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría "sta sempre con me" en español? siempre está conmigo, nunca me deja sola, siempre está a mi lado. Se refiere a la compañía y al apoyo emocional, práctico, etc. A la presencia constante de una persona con la que siempre puedes contar.
> 
> Io sono felicemente sposata da sei anni con un bravissimo buonissimo bellissimo ragazzo che mi ama da morire e sta sempre con me.
> 
> Yo soy felizmente casada por  seis años con un guapísimo buenísimo hombre que me ama hasta la muerte  y está conmigo para siempre.
> 
> Yo soy felizmente casada desde hace seis años con un guapísimo buenísimo hombre que me quiere con locura y siempre está conmigo.
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?
> 
> Grazie.



Da sei anni -> desde hace 6 años.
Amare da morire -> amar/querer con locura
sta sempre con me -> siempre está conmigo
Estará conmigo para siempre -> starà sempre con me/starà con me per sempre. (es una esperanza o una promesa que se refiere al futuro, no a la situación actual)

Además, en italiano el uso de -issimo es mucho más frecuente y "normal" que el español -ísimo.


----------



## 0scar

*"Estoy* casada desde hace seis años..."

No entiendo "...e sta sempre con me", salvo que signfique "...y me apoya siempre" no tiene sentido.


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> ¿Cómo se diría "sta sempre con me" en español?
> 
> Io sono felicemente sposata da sei anni con un bravissimo*, * buonissimo*,* bellissimo ragazzo che mi ama da morire e sta sempre con me.
> 
> Yo soy felizmente casada *desde hace* seis años con un guapísimo*,* buenísimo hombre que me ama hasta la muerte y *está conmigo* *para siempre*....nadie puede estar seguro de algo así *"para siempre*"; además del conflicto entre los tiempos, ya que si uno *"está"* lo está en este momento y si  desea adueñarse del futuro ajeno que lo diga con: *"estará conmigo para siempre"*, aunque yo pienso que es mejor decir, en este caso *"estaría"*, pero el amor tiene su lenguaje particular.
> 
> Yo soy felizmente casada *desde hace* seis años con un guapísimo*,* buenísimo hombre que me ama hasta la muerte *y siempre está conmigo*....esta frase la cambiaría por *"siempre ha estado conmigo"* pero la leo muy fea y si pruebo con *"nunca me dejará"* la veo menos feota.
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> *"Estoy* casada desde hace seis años..."
> 
> No entiendo "...e sta sempre con me", salvo que signfique "...y me apoya siempre" no tiene sentido.



Sí que tiene sentido:

"... e sta sempre con me" quiere decir que no la deja sola para salir con los amigos, que pasan mucho tiempo juntos, que "non la trascura" y no pasa de ella.


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> Sí que tiene sentido:
> 
> "... e sta sempre con me" quiere decir que no la deja sola para salir con los amigos, que pasan mucho tiempo juntos, que "non la trascura" y no pasa de ella.


 
¿Eso quiere decir? , suena a que no la deja ni para ir al baño...

Para que no parezca que el tipo es un pollerudo total, en  castellano diría  "...siempre me acompaña, no me descuida (non mi trascura)".


P.D.:No entiendo "..y no pasa de ella", supongo que quiere decir "no prescinde de ella"


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> P.D.:No entiendo "..y no pasa de ella", supongo que quiere decir "no prescinde de ella"



*pasar*
*50.     * intr. Mostrar desinterés o desprecio por alguien o por algo. _Pasaba __DE__ su familia._ _Pasa __DE__ trabajar._


----------



## 0scar

Ya veo, pero es un españolismo, puesto como coloquial en la nueva versión del DRAE, incompresible por estos lados.

*53. *intr. *coloq*. Mostrar desinterés o desprecio...


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> ¿Eso quiere decir? , suena a que no la deja ni para ir al baño...
> 
> Para que no parezca que el tipo es un pollerudo total, en  castellano diría  "...siempre me acompaña, no me descuida (non mi trascura)".
> 
> 
> P.D.:No entiendo "..y no pasa de ella", supongo que quiere decir "no prescinde de ella"



Sí, "pasar de alguien" en el sentido de no hacerle caso se usa mucho en España. Siento que no se entendiera, lo mismo ocurre acá con "pollerudo", personalmente nunca escuchado/leído hasta ahora y que, por cierto, en italiano sería el equivalente de "mammone" (un altro falso amico ). Cada día se aprende algo nuevo... 

*pollerudo
1.     * adj. despect. coloq._ Chile_ y_ Ur._ Dicho de una persona: *Apegada a su madre* o a otras mujeres de las que depende.

*mammone*
_s. m_. [f. _-a_] (_fam_.) bambino sempre attaccato alla mamma |* adulto troppo legato alla madre*.


----------



## 0scar

No a la madre, a la mujer, más o menos como en Uruguay, según el DRAE
*4. *m. despect._ Ur._ Varón sumiso a las decisiones femeninas.

Es un tipo capaz de dejarle a la mujer hasta el manejo del control remoto de la TV, un traidor absoluto de nuestro género.


----------



## gatogab

> *pollerudo*
> 1. adj. despect. coloq._ Chile_ y_ Ur._ Dicho de una persona: Apegada a su madre o a otras mujeres de las que depende


 
Pollerudo se refiere a la imágen de un niño como colgando de la pollera de la madre.
La *"pollera"*  es la falda, o sea, la *"gonna"*

Por lo que el *pollerudo* no es sólo *"mammone"*, pegado a la pollera de la mamá, sino a toda pollera que encuentre.


----------

